
Show HN: A marketing agency for tech companies - adriana_tica
https://www.copywritech.net/
======
adriana_tica
Hi everyone!

I recently launched a digital marketing agency that will only work with
companies in the technology space (a few industries).

Our main point of difference is that we hire marketers, content writers AND
engineers so we can really go in-depth on various topics, not just scratch the
surface like most marketing writers with no technical background do.

What do you think? Is this point of difference solid enough?

